# Wide Angle Lens Recommendations? Canon 60D user



## JordanT (Oct 19, 2013)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a wide angle lens? I'm looking mostly for affordability (about $400), but I will be willing to go over if its a good deal. Any recommendations are appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 19, 2013)

How wide do you need? A Tamron 17-50 is probably the best of the cheap seats.

Jim


----------



## JordanT (Oct 20, 2013)

Not sure. Can you explain to me how lens width works (is measured etc)?


----------



## tianxiaozhang (Oct 20, 2013)

Canon's 17-40 might be good

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tianxiaozhang/tags/ef1740l/

They're taken with either 60D or 450D..


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 20, 2013)

JordanT said:


> Not sure. Can you explain to me how lens width works (is measured etc)?



I'll shoot a few for reference. Hang on a bit.

Jim


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 20, 2013)

So here we have the universal size reference, shot with my 50D and that Tamron lens from about 30 inches away. The one is at 17mm, the other at 50.

Jim


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 20, 2013)

the tokina 11-16 is really well respected.

the Canon 10-22 is also a solid performer. 

both lenses are ef-s lenses and are really nice for landscapes.


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 20, 2013)

depends how wide you want personally since one of my favourite lenses on full frame is the 16-35 II
I would recommend tokinas new 11-16 f2.8 and stretch your budget out a bit more

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/882235-REG/Tokina_atx116prodxc_ii_AT_X_116_PRO_DX_II.html

you can probably also find a good second hand deal on the version 1 which was also excellent


----------



## jebrady03 (Oct 20, 2013)

Depending on your needs, the EOS M + EF-M 11-22 IS (imported from Canada) could be a great option. If you're going to be out and about with the combo and weight is a concern, it's a fantastic solution and won't cost you any more than the Canon 10-22 and will deliver better IQ. You also gain IS but lose some speed. But, for most landscapes, architecture, etc., you won't be shooting wide open anyway so it won't matter.


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 20, 2013)

jebrady03 said:


> Depending on your needs, the EOS M + EF-M 11-22 IS (imported from Canada) could be a great option. If you're going to be out and about with the combo and weight is a concern, it's a fantastic solution and won't cost you any more than the Canon 10-22 and will deliver better IQ. You also gain IS but lose some speed. But, for most landscapes, architecture, etc., you won't be shooting wide open anyway so it won't matter.



yeah the EF-M most likely wont fit his 60D...


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 20, 2013)

what lens do you have now?


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 20, 2013)

here are some reference samples from the 16-35 on 5Dmk3 so the view will be very similar to the tokina or what you would get from a 10-20
16mm = 10mm 
20mm = 12.5mm
24mm = 15mm
27mm = 16.9mm


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 20, 2013)

and 35mm = 22mm


----------



## jebrady03 (Oct 20, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> jebrady03 said:
> 
> 
> > Depending on your needs, the EOS M + EF-M 11-22 IS (imported from Canada) could be a great option. If you're going to be out and about with the combo and weight is a concern, it's a fantastic solution and won't cost you any more than the Canon 10-22 and will deliver better IQ. You also gain IS but lose some speed. But, for most landscapes, architecture, etc., you won't be shooting wide open anyway so it won't matter.
> ...



If you're going to come back with sarcasm, at least make it of a higher caliber. That was weak.

As to your comment, had you actually READ what I wrote, you'd see that I recommend a CAMERA AND A LENS. The M+11-22 combo is CHEAPER than the 10-22 by itself. Additionally, the IQ is better, it's lighter, and you gain IS. Thus, making it a more portable and better quality solution than what some are recommending IF that's the only lens he needs when he takes it out, it's the perfect solution. If not, then it was simply another option he won't take (several options have been mentioned and he can't take them all, so it wouldn't be the only one). I'm just trying to offer a solution that might seem outside of box, but could be potentially perfect - again, DEPENDING ON HIS NEEDS.

Again, if you want to be sarcastic/smart @$$/whatever, step up your game. Also, learn to read and think critically.


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 20, 2013)

+1. Tamron 17-50 (VC or non-VC, take your pick) is a good cheap alternative to Canon 17-55. However, I don't know what type of photography you are going to use it. If general photography then my recommendation stands. If you're going for landscape, a Canon 10-22mm or a Tokina 11-16 might be better.


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 20, 2013)

jebrady03 said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > jebrady03 said:
> ...



ok less sarcastic reply this time, do you have a link to where one might purchase an EOS-M and 11-22 EF-M IS combo for less than the cost of the EF-S 10-22? I thought the lens cost alone was on a par with the 10-22... but i could be wrong... if the combo can be had that cheaply its a pretty good option as it gives a nice compact backup body that can still use his other lenses with the adapter. 

Even though i already have an EOS-M i'm keeping an eye out for cheap deals in the US where i can get another and have it sent directly to lifepixel to be converted to IR as some of the deals that have been around have been cheaper than the shipping to send one of my 5Dmk2's in. And in that case i'm also interested in the new EF-M lens particularly to see if it suffers from IR hot spot syndrome like many of canons lenses one of which is the 16-35 f2.8L mmii


----------



## jebrady03 (Oct 20, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> ok less sarcastic reply this time, do you have a link to where one might purchase an EOS-M and 11-22 EF-M IS combo for less than the cost of the EF-S 10-22? I thought the lens cost alone was on a par with the 10-22... but i could be wrong... if the combo can be had that cheaply its a pretty good option as it gives a nice compact backup body that can still use his other lenses with the adapter.
> 
> Even though i already have an EOS-M i'm keeping an eye out for cheap deals in the US where i can get another and have it sent directly to lifepixel to be converted to IR as some of the deals that have been around have been cheaper than the shipping to send one of my 5Dmk2's in. And in that case i'm also interested in the new EF-M lens particularly to see if it suffers from IR hot spot syndrome like many of canons lenses one of which is the 16-35 f2.8L mmii



The 11-22 is $400. The 10-22 is $600. Should be VERY easy to get the M for less than $200. If not, buy the $400 body, 18-55, 22, 90EX combo and piece it out - body ends up being about $125. Or keep it all for maximum versatility.

I'm with you, I'm intending to have mine converted to IR as soon as the M2 comes out and I pick it up.


----------



## mifho (Oct 20, 2013)

I really liked the Sigma 10-20 f/4-5.6 when I was shooting crop. I kept my old rebel body around just for that lens until I bought the 16-35L for my 5d mkii.


----------



## Halfrack (Oct 20, 2013)

Don't reinvent the wheel. There are a number of crop designed wide angle lenses that are solid performers.

http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/lenses/wide-angle/canon-ef-s-10-22mm-f3.5-4.5

Roger has a good reference between the lot of them...


----------



## preppyak (Oct 20, 2013)

The answer is pretty simple, assuming by "wide angle" you mean wider than the traditional 17mm or 18mm starting point for standard zooms.

Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 is the option if you'll be shooting in low light, doing night photography, or shooting any video. Canon 10-22 is the option otherwise, if you'd just be doing landscape work under normal conditions. No real reason to go with the other options when these two are so proven.

The other consideration would be the 15-85 to replace a standard zoom; but the difference between 10/11mm and 15mm is big.

Personally I use the Tokina on my 60D, and I love it. Super sharp where I commonly use it from f/5.6-f/11, but also still good for night photography at f/2.8


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Oct 20, 2013)

JordanT said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for a wide angle lens? I'm looking mostly for affordability (about $400), but I will be willing to go over if its a good deal. Any recommendations are appreciated. Thank you



I owned the Tokina 12-24mm f/4 and upgraded it to the Canon EF-S 10-22mm f3.5-4.5 and with the latter I was very pleased and satisfied (sharp, top performer). The Canon is found now refurbished around US$500 on Canon web site and also used on eBay.
However, I sold it to buy the Canon EF-S 15-85mm since it covers longer focal range and I found myself using most of time the EF-S 10-22mm on the range 15-22mm. Hence, I sold it.


----------

